# Free eggsharing(or low cost)



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello all. I m just wondering if there are any other clinics that offer free egg sharing (apart from LWC) or at a cost of less than 1000?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Where are you? I egg-shared with CRGW just outisde Cardiff. All I paid was £580 for the tests. The egg sharing was free (though I personally bought donor sperm)

ETA: Are you in Dublin? CRGW is right by Cardiff airport, about 10 miles away


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Lister, u don't even pay for the tests, so all free apart from hfea few of £75 unless u have any non standard treatment


----------



## silver22 (Mar 16, 2014)

Does the egg share program at Lister offer open donation?  I'm trying to find a clinic where I can be a recipient of donor eggs via an egg share but would like to be able to have an open donation.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you mean open as in known? If so I don't believe the laws in the U.K. Allow you to know your recipient unless it's someone you bring to the clinic yourself (ie friend/family member)


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Bourn Hall is another one where egg sharing is completely free x


----------



## silver22 (Mar 16, 2014)

I mean "known", in that I'd love to find a family considering shared cycle who'd be willing to be "known" and designate they wish to donate to me.


----------

